# Exterminatus, a new fan film...



## bebealien (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi folks from heresy online

I'm creating this thread to speak of a fan film I shot in August.
To answer the first question you'll ask : yes, I asked GW. And i finally got their answer : we won't support this. But if you wanna do your stuff, just do it, and if we don't like it or have any trouble with it, we'll send you our assassins and Damnatuse you.
So we shot it. It's should be 9 minutes length, and here is the pitch :

_As Dante IV is being on the verge of Exterminatus, veteran Dark Angel sergent Orias departs on a suicide mission to gather some intel..._

Exterminatus, as it is the name, as been shot with a RED camera, for a budget of 20k€. Starring legendary MMA champion and actor Jerome Le Banner as Orias and MMA champion Jess Liaudin as Judge Garret. Even if the filming was in France, Exterminatus has been shot in English.

We're currently editing the film, but it won't be relased soon, as we got a huge postproduction to come, as nearly all needs aditionnal SFX.
We still are working on a teaser, that will at last show the space marine armour we designed...
Here under will you find a few pics on set.

You may follow the last updates on the project in french on my personnal website or in english on the facebook page.

Feel free to ask any question.

A few pics on set (which is different from how the final film will really look...)

Orias in his spaceship room









Closer look on Orias back :











And judge garrat


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

this looks quite promising


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

We all eagerly await to see the suits...

Make or break moment methinks.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

good luck, i hope GW allow this to be released but sadly if history has taught us anything they wont.


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

As long as they do not use any GW logo's (W40k, Imperial eagles etc) I would think these guys can do it.

Space Marines and Inquisitors have been around a lot longer than GW, and the term Dark Angel has been used for both a film and a TV series so using those shouldn't be an issue.

If they keep it generec enough, we all KNOW its W40k, they just don't present it that way.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Theres a pic of a marine off the french site. Looks pretty amazing to me. GW should be offering you a job.


----------



## bebealien (Oct 13, 2011)

The pic is not ours. We picked it on another website. Can't remember the artist name.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Should've used Hulk Hogan imo

"HULKAMANIA IS GONNA LAY DOWN SOME OLD SCHOOL PAIN ON THESE HERETICS FOR THE EMPEROR, BROTHER!"

*Leg drops Abaddon*


----------



## bebealien (Oct 13, 2011)

Jerome Le Banner is a good choice too. You'll see...


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Pfft, is he "THE MOST ELECTRIFYING MAN IN SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT TODAY?"


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Weapon said:


> Pfft, is he "THE MOST ELECTRIFYING MAN IN SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT TODAY?"


On the basis of those great looking pictures of Orias' back he could be the most electrified man in sports entertainment; although having the Rock as a Dark Angel would be an amusingly pun.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I can't wait to see it so we can argue about the correctness of the weapons and armor. Bravo! for completing such a huge project.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> On the basis of those great looking pictures of Orias' back he could be the most electrified man in sports entertainment; although having the Rock as a Dark Angel would be an amusingly pun.


Oh you.

That's almost as bad as casting Arnold Schwarzkjsdnfsar as a Terminator, the local clergy as Chaplains or Jesus as Draigo.


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyone wanting a wrestler to be in a W40k movie should be burned as a heretic IMO

Anyone even MENTIONING HHH should be flayed.


Now excuse me while I go flay myself for breaking aforementioned covenant.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

So is this going to be on Youtube then, or what?


----------



## bebealien (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, youtube, vimeo, etc... But not before a while. We're still in the editing process. Then will come the big SFX phase... So still got some time before seeing it.


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

Weapon said:


> So is this going to be on Youtube then, or what?


Notes the absence of anymore wrestler talk, turns down the flame on tightly gripped flamethrower and nods in satisfaction. :threaten:


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll probably download this when you've finished it then.

If not for it's quality, then for the fact that you've spent (or are in the process of spending, I should say) 20K making it.

Edit: <i>"Notes the absence of anymore wrestler talk, turns down the flame on tightly gripped flamethrower and nods in satisfaction."</i>

*Marks for off-topic*

>_>


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

Weapon said:


> I'll probably download this when you've finished it then.
> 
> If not for it's quality, then for the fact that you've spent (or are in the process of spending, I should say) 20K making it.
> 
> ...


Wow, Mini mod!

Take the Z off the end:


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

I didn't actually mark anything.

I thought you'd pick up on that since I added in a smiley.

And if anyone is a Nob, it's Dickhead.


----------



## Mattkips (Sep 11, 2011)

Ohhh looking good, what was your budget for this peice?


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

He said 20K in the original post.


----------



## Mattkips (Sep 11, 2011)

I missed that. Damn skim-reading x_x


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Weapon said:


> Pfft, is he "THE MOST ELECTRIFYING MAN IN SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT TODAY?"


You'd never ever ever see the rock playing a Marine in Spaaaaace.

...










...

Bugger.


----------



## Azrell (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks like it could be interesting... but wasn't there a German film about 10 years ago? And GW shut it down for using there IP?

Just don't include words like Space Marine, or Dark Angels and you might skirt around it. 

I wish you luck and hope it turn out well.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Well the screen shots look interesting, especially that thunderhammer I see lurking in the corner!! Can't wait!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Azrell said:


> ...wasn't there a German film about 10 years ago? And GW shut it down for using there IP?


You mean Damnatus. It is a shame it could not see release as it is quite good.

GW actually wanted to support it; however German IP law would have made parts of GW IP public domain if GW had let the film be released so they were forced to object. It is one of the reasons why GW make such a fuss about IP now.


----------



## bebealien (Oct 13, 2011)

And we got LOTS of reference to the 40k universe in this fan film. So we won't change any name or design. It is and will be a W40k fan film. Now we hope GW will enjoy the result.

French law doesn't have any trouble with foreign IP. so let's cross the fingers...


----------



## bebealien (Oct 13, 2011)

Little update for Christmas, with the very first glimpse on the Dark Angel armor...
You may also follow the project on its facebook page here


----------



## bebealien (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## bebealien (Oct 13, 2011)

A new on-set pic, with only some parts of the armour, as we were filming Jerome Le Banner's head


----------

